# No 3D acceleration in Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M

## szczelba

Hello!

I have a big problem with 3D acceleration in Radeon. I''ve been fighting with this for about 2 weeks. First I had a 2.4.22 kernel, and after some time I've upgrade to 2.6.7. I read somewhere that there can be problems with AGP on 2.4.*, so change to 2.6.* can help. But no. I use: xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1. I tried to simply install the drivers by: #emerge ati-drivers, and also to download the newest drivers from ATI homepage. But both give me the same results:

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.7/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

This is a problem which I can not pass. I read many instructions from net, but none helped me. 

I'm wondering where does this error comes from. I surely have radeon card, becouse lspci gives me:

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M

Now I use "radeon" driver in xorg.conf, but it is not suitable for my card. When I change to "fglrx", X won't start and I got the same error "No such device". I've got these modules loaded at boot:

ati_agp                 8716  1

agpgart                32936  1 ati_agp

Maby I give some others informations:

#glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.4 Mesa 5.0.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

root@Compaq bin # ./glxgears

569 frames in 5.0 seconds = 113.800 FPS

570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 114.000 FPS

570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 114.000 FPS

570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 114.000 FPS

I think that 114 FPS is very few...

I guess I don't have to add, that for egzamlpe TuxRacer rather don't want to work correctly. It runs as if in big slooow down.

Help!

J.S.

----------

## Sgaduuw

the ati-drivers won't work for your card. 

take a look at http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/

I use those to get my direct rendering to work

----------

## mikecore

I have the same card. I was not able to get the ATI driver working with it. 

But it is working. "gl and dri"

I upgraded to the 2.6.9-rc kernel and I am using xorg-6.8.0-r1

there is support for ATI IGP in the kernel options 

you must chose "ATI chipset" support under "agpgart"

then you must also select support for DRI and select "ATI Radeon"

and do it as a module.

then you must configure your xorg.conf file you need to uncomment 

"load gl" and "load dri"  also for the driver choose "radeon" as the driver. don't forget to uncomment the section at the end about "dri"

this sets allows users to use "dri"

opengl-update is set to "x11-xorg" dri is handled by xorg

then modprobe "radeon" you may also need to add "radeon" to 

your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file 

after all this try "usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears"

you should now have DRI working.  o if it doesn't show dri working

after this try rebooting and then try /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears again

it should be working then --for some reason dri wont work until you reboot once.

good luck.

----------

## szczelba

Thank you for advices! I'll try them and check if it helps.

----------

## Caffeinebot

Could you post your xorg.conf file? my config file is a mess! 

thanks

----------

